# Orchid mantises and diseases



## Ax55 (Apr 30, 2021)

Hey guys, it’s been a while! So I may get back into the mantis hobby with a bang, and raising a bunch of orchids. In the past, I had a lot of problems with my orchids contracting digestive sickness/issues. One day, I had found my  prized female struggling, oozing black from her abdomen, and her abdomen severely discolored. Is there any way I can combat against this?


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Apr 30, 2021)

Be careful with humidity and feeders. Especially as nymphs they are very very sensitive. Keep plenty of ventilation, and keep feeders clean with clean food. Glad to see you coming back man!


----------



## Ax55 (Apr 30, 2021)

MrGhostMantis said:


> Be careful with humidity and feeders. Especially as nymphs they are very very sensitive. Keep plenty of ventilation, and keep feeders clean with clean food. Glad to see you coming back man!


I noticed that I didn’t have any mantises get infections when I fed them pieces of hornworm, so I will see if it works with the orchids. I was also thinking of feeding the orchids Painted Lady butterflies, does anyone have experience with that?


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Apr 30, 2021)

Hornworms would probably work because of their water content. Maybe not as a consecutive food but for a short while yeah. Pretty sure the food the caterpillars come with has toxins in it.


----------

